# Need to fix broken Laptop Screen of Dell



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys, yesterday accidentally I broke the LCD Screen of my Dell Inspiron. I had bought this through a friend from US. How much do you all think this would cost for me to fix it and where should I get it done? Contact Dell customer care?

Please advise!


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it still in warranty ?
If yes, then you can get it repaired for free.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Is it still in warranty ?
> If yes, then you can get it repaired for free.



Was bought in 2008 as mentioned from US. So thinking its out of warranty.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup, its out of warranty buddy. It will cost you then. First ask Dell Customer Care, if they quote a high price then go to your local dealer and get a new screen fixed.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea how much would it cost? I will be contacting them eventually.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2011)

AFAIK

It will cost u in between 16K-18K for complete replacement. Don't know about repairing

Contact Dell for all details: 



> Call 1800-425-4026 (Toll Free - BSNL & MTNL subscribers only) or call 080-2510-8980 (standard charges apply).



Good Luck 



saswat23 said:


> Is it still in warranty ?
> If yes, then you can get it repaired for free.



Dell Complete Cover doesn't include LCD in it, AFAIK


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 14, 2011)

mrintech said:


> AFAIK
> 
> It will cost u in between 16K-18K for complete replacement. Don't know about repairing



That's a huge hole in the pocket then. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> That's a huge hole in the pocket then.
> Thanks for the info.



Yeah! But Contact Dell India for exact pricing details 

What I said can vary


----------



## PraKs (Jun 14, 2011)

Complete Cover has LCD covered.

Friend broke one. They came & replaced. No Q asked.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Complete Cover has LCD covered.
> 
> Friend broke one. They came & replaced. No Q asked.



That's great then


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 23, 2011)

Instead of contacting Dell if I get it repaired from any local laptop repair guy will it be ok? Maybe I can save some money? Is it worth taking chance?


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 23, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Instead of contacting Dell if I get it repaired from any local laptop repair guy will it be ok? Maybe I can save some money? Is it worth taking chance?



You may get it repaired from a local repair shoppy and save money, but you can't gurantee about it. Why take risk, if the Dell customer care is helpful to you? Yeah, the cost may get high through this way, but you can be assured of the repairy. You can't take that piece to Dell, if your local shop man won't repair it correctly. After all, it's a branded piece.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 3, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Yup, its out of warranty buddy. It will cost you then. First ask Dell Customer Care, if they quote a high price then go to your local dealer and get a new screen fixed.



I checked with Dell Customer Care they said it would cost around 13k for this to fix the LCD Screen.



Prime_Coder said:


> You may get it repaired from a local repair shoppy and save money, but you can't gurantee about it. Why take risk, if the Dell customer care is helpful to you? Yeah, the cost may get high through this way, but you can be assured of the repairy. You can't take that piece to Dell, if your local shop man won't repair it correctly. After all, it's a branded piece.



I checked with one of the laptop repair guys and he said it will not cost more than Rs 5000. I was surprised when I checked with friends etc they said such a low price may not be possible. At this point I don't want to ideally not shell more than 10k on the screen since I may buy a new one in the next one year. But since I can't exchange this old one for new I'm stuck.

Kindly advise.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2011)

BTW which brand LCD screen is it..??


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 4, 2011)

How do I check the brand of the LCD Screen? Would that be different from Dell?


----------



## Aparajita (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Ajay! What did you do eventually? Even i am facing the same problem (DELL XPS 1530). The local vendor is charging around 5k. Should i go with this option or can you suggest something else? And what should i keep in mind if i get my laptop repaired locally?
Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2014)

@ Aparajita, sure you are not trolling right? It's been more than 3 years since I replaced the screen and almost 6 months since I sold the laptop.


----------

